# How much food?



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am currently researching for getting a dog in a few years. I plan to feed Evo and we are currently thinking about a dog 10-20 lbs. I was wondering how much to expect it to eat monthly. Just so we know how much we can expect to feed so we can make sure we can properly care for a dog before we get one  

I know about flea treatments vets etc this is the onlyy thing I can not seem to find.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Different dog foods equal different amounts per dogs age and weight. Two of my dogs. 17 lbs and 19.5 lbs. as adults..... with the food I feed, eat 1 1/3 cup each a day. 

You could go to a pet store and read the feeding guides also. I am not sure if you can Google up that info?

There is also a good site, " The Dog Food Advisor " that will give you much information on ingredients in different dog foods. This may be of help to you also?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

here is a link to the food http://www.petfooddirect.com/Product/7003/EVO-Small-Bite-Dry-Dog-Food

But knowing how many cups without knowing the weight of each cup is not very helpful unfortunately.


I really just need to know how long 13 lbs would last. at adoption it will be over 1 year old cant tell you a weight since its a few years away.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I think - that since the acquisition of said dog is still a few years off - how much a cup of food weighs in regards to how many cups to feed isn't -that- important.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't know how much food to give - what I'm saying is - when you have the dog and you buy him/her food - the food will have a "feeding guideline" that will give you an idea of how much food to give (though they aren't always accurate). It'll say "weight of dog at adulthood" and there will be a chart listing off pounds and then next to each amount it will give you an estimation of how much you should feed.

If you want an idea of how long a bag of food will last - I feed my 40-45 pound dog 2 1/2 cups of food a day. I buy her 16 pound bags of food and they last me about a month or so - give or take.

But really the key to knowing how much you should feed your dog comes from having the dog and getting to know him/her and basing it loosely off of the feeding charts.

I think since you're still very far away from actually getting dog you should be more concerned with learning about the breeds that you're interested in. Learning about all of the care that individual breeds need in terms of exercise and grooming - how the dog will fit into your family life.

But that's just my two cents . Congratulations on your addition when he/she gets there!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats what we are currently researching what breeds would best fit our family 

One of my possible options is fostering until we find our perfect dog. 

And I just wanted to know if one bag a month would work lol because choosing a breed is something I am already doing I know what I am looking for I am thinking a boston would fit our life well.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Could always ask for opinions from people on the forum that might have the breeds you're interested in and they can tell you their experiences with that breed .


----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

i think it just like our humans,depend on everyone's taste and age and many other aspects


----------



## SpankyPux (Nov 11, 2011)

First of all you should understand that it depends on weight and age of your dog. With time your dog will eat more and more. Before buying food for your pet read reviews about it. Health of your pets depends on you, buy only certificated food in pet stores. You can read reviews here. http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/pet-stores.html


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have already decided on a food. Evo. Blue Buffalo grain free is my back up and my vets agree. I do not feed just anything I more needed numbers because I do not want to be irresponsible and bring home a pet that I cant afford to feed Plus know how many bags I can expect to buy each month. i am looking into the best diets , flea treatments etc. 


We have narrowed breeds down  We like Havanese they are just hard to find but the EARLIEST we would bring one home is next christmas ( 2012)

I did decide on a wet diet supplemented with a good quality dry food  We are also looking for enzymatic toothpaste so we will have a supplier since i plan to have a dental routine as well


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

My 16lb active dog is eating Fromm Duck (370 kcal/cup) and eats 3/4 cup per day. I'd say a 5lb bag ($11.99) last me a month.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh thats awesome I was grossly overestimating lol I was going to get a 15 lb dog a 13lb bag of food monthly lol Btw your baby is adorable


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Elliriyanna said:


> Oh thats awesome I was grossly overestimating lol I was going to get a 15 lb dog a 13lb bag of food monthly lol Btw your baby is adorable


Better to over-estimate and have too much money budgeted than under and not have enough.

You are doing awesome by planning out everything this far ahead. That's going to be one lucky dog.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am trying I want my dog to have everything  I am only 20 so my vets seem surprised that I stay on top of my kittens care. 

I have even budgeted treats flea treatments toys I have a credit card for emergency vet care plus an extra bank account as a vet account. I am just trying to think if I am forgetting anything. 

Does anyone feed Evo or blue Buffalo wilderness? What do you think of it? and that will only be half the dogs diet I decided to add canned food as well. Its the healthiest way to go 

Ok Just laid out everything monthly ... Does this look about right to everyone? Btw the dog food is a 13 lb bag for a 15-30 lb dog ... We havent decided on a breed yet. Most likely a mix.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Elliriyanna said:


> I am trying I want my dog to have everything  I am only 20 so my vets seem surprised that I stay on top of my kittens care.
> 
> I have even budgeted treats flea treatments toys I have a credit card for emergency vet care plus an extra bank account as a vet account. I am just trying to think if I am forgetting anything.
> 
> ...


wow. you are through. Reminds me of me.

Do general supplies fall into one of these categories or are they on another list?
You said you didn't want to forget anything so although it is not food related it may serve as a reference for you (although you may already have a list - in which case ignore this )
- leash, extra collar and tags
- jacket (depending on breed/fur type) 
- harness 
- OTC medications (such as aspirin and benadryl) and a "real" first aid kit (alot of the prepacked ones are missing items. You are better off making a "real" one yourself)
- muzzle (always good for emergency - sometime a severe injury will cause the dog to bite in defense even if the dog is normally well behaved)
- grooming equipment (depending on the breed/fur type will vary the tools), shampoo/conditioner, any faucet attachment to aid home bathing (even the most clean/natural not smelly dogs will need a bath if they get into something nasty) or the cost of grooming (depending on the breed/ fur type this could be monthly or you learn to do it yourself monthly)
- toys
- crate/x-pen
- baby gate
- bedding (you don't have to have this - my dogs fall asleep in the strangest places that do not look comfortable)

I can't think of anything else right now. 

That is an awesome table.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am impressed!......someone really doing their homework!


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

You're like a crazy person ... I'm so jealous. Can you come organize my life? LOL



EVO and Blue Buffalo are both fantastic foods.
As for flea/heartworm treatment you are going to want to do this all year long (no matter what anyone says about 6 months)... your best price is usually Amazon.com for the year supply.
You also need to deworm... some people do a dewormer 1x a year, some 2x a year... some as a need to basis after fecal testing is performed


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I am impressed! I am also young, at 21, and I think vets, etc, think I'm just "one of those owners" or whatever but are always amazed at how much I do know (of course I don't even let off 99% of the stuff I know, lol. I never wanna go into doctors and act like a know-it-all, they are the professionals!) But yeah, anyways, yay for another young responsible pet owner! We get a bad rep a lot of times.  Your dog is going to be very lucky!

I buy heartworm meds at the vet always. If your dog were to get heartworm while on meds, they will have to pay for it. If you don't buy it from a vet, there's no way to really prove it. I buy flea/tick on entirelypets.com.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought Revolution also prevented heartworms? Or Do I have it confused? I know it prevents Mites along with fleas. 

@charis 

leash , Microchip ( yes I do believe in microchips my cat also has one) , brush, bed , crate , collar I consider general and not needing to be listed. Baby gate will not be needed since we will be in an apartment there is nowhere without a door the dog cant go. 

However this emergency kit and OTC medication I am very interested in. 

I do Emma's ( My kitten) meds year round my vet also agree's with this and I buy her meds straight from the vet. 

Like I said I want my dog to have the best no matter how long I have to wait. 

I also plan on rescuing lol I love rescues  

Thanks everyone I try  I hope I can be the owner a dog with a bad past deserves.


Ok I was correct it is also a treatment/preventative for heartworms http://myverbosity.com/what-does-revolution-do-for-dogs/

its an all in one thats why my vets prefer it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Elliriyanna said:


> @charis
> 
> leash , Microchip ( yes I do believe in microchips my cat also has one) , brush, bed , crate , collar I consider general and not needing to be listed. Baby gate will not be needed since we will be in an apartment there is nowhere without a door the dog cant go.
> 
> However this emergency kit and OTC medication I am very interested in.


I would suggest the book Field Guide to Dog First Aid (by Randy Acker, DVM). It is not a replacement for vet care but does have information that can get you through that heart pounding time before getting to a vet for an emergency and first aid if your out on a hike. We would all like to be able to get straight to the vet but it is better to be armed with information to span the time on the way to the office (or like us you are out hiking in the rockies). It also has a chart of medications safe for dogs, their dosages and what they are used for.


----------



## mikeyy (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, it depends on how much your dog needs to get satisfied) I give my dog about 200 grams of food three times a day (in winter even 4). I don't buy canned and dry food (http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-reviews/animal-feed.html), and cook for my per myself.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

mikeyy said:


> Well, it depends on how much your dog needs to get satisfied) I give my dog about 200 grams of food three times a day (in winter even 4). I don't buy canned and dry food, and cook for my per myself.


Not true. You do not feed until the dog is "satisfied" i.e. stops eating. Few dogs just stop eating when they have eaten enough to maintain adequate weight and sufficient nutrients/calories for the day. Many, many dogs will overindulge and not stop eating until the food runs out. Also depending on the caloric density of the food the dog may not eat enough to fill up it's stomach but has taken in more than enough calories. 
Do not judge the correct amount of food by the dog acting "satisfied" - many dogs are food motivated regardless of how full their stomachs are - it's why training with treats works for most dogs (not all).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just had to throw this in here concerning the amount of food fed. My Mother and her Brother as children killed a pup with kindness, literally. They were very small and kept feeding their new puppy until it actually died. I would follow proper food guidelines.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I plan to feed my dog along the guidelines and what it takes to maintain a proper weight 

I am sort of leaning towards a shi-poo my sister has one and he is THE SWEETEST dog ever total cuddler and not much of a talker. He doesnt eat much maybe a cup a day if that and since I also plan on wet food daily that should help.


----------

